# Nokia unleashes N900 on Indian geeks for Rs. 30,639



## NewsBytes (Jun 4, 2010)

In an event for tech-bloggers and reviewers,  today Nokia officially launched the Nokia N900 in India. The dream geek  device will finally be available, but at a steep price of Rs. 30,639.
After the  announcement, all the bloggers, reviewers and geeks present there were  taken for a spin on four-wheeled rally cars, an effort by Nokia  representatives to show us the errors of our literary ways -- we should  have become rally-drivers instead. No really, Nokia compared the experience to the spee...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------



## rkneo11 (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow... But currently am saving to buy a dSLR... so N900 has to wait...
Plus unfortunately Skype is disabled


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 4, 2010)

Not bad pricing at all for the first product from the future platform for nokia smartphones


----------



## eminemence (Jun 9, 2010)

I think MeeGo is going to succeed Maemo.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2010)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon13.gif Too late and outdated. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon13.gif


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 12, 2010)

ico said:


> Too late and outdated



Posted on: Jun 04, 2010 17:52:53 IST  too late +1


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 12, 2010)

price will definitely fall.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2010)

the retail price is around 26k now. still ....


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 13, 2010)

desiibond said:


> the retail price is around 26k now. still ....



some serious Nokia fans..it this worth to go for this bulky awesome ride ?? or Shall I go for n8..price difference doesn't matter !!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 13, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> some serious Nokia fans..it this worth to go for this bulky awesome ride ?? or Shall I go for n8..price difference doesn't matter !!



Given your love with Nokia, just go and get N900. Play with it, show off and when N8 is released and the S^3 platform becomes stable, sell off N900 and get N8. I would suggest to keep an eye on S^3 + N8 instead of jumping right away. Remember the woes of first gen 5800XM users and the number of bugs in S60v5? You don't want to see that on a phone that costs around 30k. So, till then enjoy N900.


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> Posted on: Jun 04, 2010 17:52:53 IST  too late +1


See, first and the foremost thing, I AM NOT A FANBOY unlike you.

I had used Maemo 5 and N900 back in January, at that time it was great and made Android looked like overhyped for me. But now Android has advanced with a lot of applications available and I see no point in going for a fone which was to be released about 7-8 months earlier in India.

Its a great fone overall, but not worth to go as the platform is utterly outdated. If Nokia pushes it nicely, then let me tell you that it has more potential than Android. Porting desktop GTK+/Qt apps to MeeGo isn't a very difficult task. Maemo/MeeGo support standard GNU C libraries unlike Android.

Again, Nokia has said that MeeGo won't come for N900. So, is it worth for anyone? The answer is a decisive NO, unless he is very intelligent.


----------



## krates (Jun 13, 2010)

Android or iPhone OS forever!!!


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2010)

iPhone 4 has transformed all my hate for it into love.


----------



## krates (Jun 14, 2010)

^^ hehe iPhone 4 rox.. but will cost a bomb in india..


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 14, 2010)

desiibond said:


> Given your love with Nokia, just go and get N900. Play with it, show off and when N8 is released and the S^3 platform becomes stable, sell off N900 and get N8. I would suggest to keep an eye on S^3 + N8 instead of jumping right away. Remember the woes of first gen 5800XM users and the number of bugs in S60v5? You don't want to see that on a phone that costs around 30k. So, till then enjoy N900.



N8 will come in august..So I cant purchase n900 now and will sell it off in 2-3 months.and it wont be easy to get a buyer for this phone..unless he's a developer and knows a lot about phone..



ico said:


> See, first and the foremost thing, I AM NOT A FANBOY unlike you.
> 
> I had used Maemo 5 and N900 back in January, at that time it was great and made Android looked like overhyped for me. But now Android has advanced with a lot of applications available and I see no point in going for a fone which was to be released about 7-8 months earlier in India.
> 
> ...



Well said +1..Can u tell me handsets supporting andriod dev ?? I am trying to get an andriod developer edition from my cousin..probably a HTC model..can this be possible with the available andriod phones ??


----------



## xitij2000 (Jun 14, 2010)

Android dev phones are available from Google, but you need to be signed up as a developer to buy them. AFAIR they cost $300 or $400.

Even now I would recommend Maemo over Android. Maemo is just more open. 
Even if Nokia releases their next device with MeeGo, Maemo is built on Linux, it won't go out of date that easily. A large number of applications are still available for the N810 etc, so it will not be difficult finding software for the N900 after the next device is out. Besides Nokia will release MeeGo for N900 unofficially. It will be unsupported but you will be able to run it.

Unless you are willing to experiment with it though the N900 won't be that rewarding. Don't buy it to make calls.


----------



## joey_182 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah...Nokia did gr8 late job launching super geek mobile n900...I was hoping like it ll be superb device  might better than from where I m posting..I.e Android ...or wat I've experienced I.e iPhone OS ,but device so bulky I was expecting very high..
Guys wait for another Nokia launch..its not worth it...
It doesn't stand near desire evo or iPhone 4...

Though  maemo can last if Nokia can create some magic with it..


----------

